# Remove iscsi device



## eztiger (May 25, 2009)

Possibly a simple question - 

I've succesfully configured the iscsi intiator and connected to an iscsi target using iscontrol.

This has given me a da0 device which has been formatted and mounted etc etc

Basically - I'm now done with it.

I can obviously unmount it but the /dev/da0 device will be left hanging around.

How can I 'shutdown' that iscsi device? iscontrol has no option - I'm assuming this is something camcontrol handles?

A reboot would be the nasty way of doing this - but I'd obviosuly prefer not to!

Any hints?

Thanks!


----------



## vivek (May 26, 2009)

Unload iscsi initiator driver from the kernel itself:

```
kldunload -v iscsi_initiator.ko
```


----------



## eztiger (May 26, 2009)

Sadly I'm using a PAE kernel - so not loadable (or unloadable!) kernel modules. It's hard compiled in.

sysctl tells me :

net.iscsi.0.pid: 67376

and 'lo :

root   67376  0.0  0.0  3264   916  ??  Is   Sat12AM   0:00.04 iscontrol -n target0

I had expected iscontrol to do it's business and terminate. I guess killing this off might have the desired effect - although I havn't tried it yet.

Seems messy!

kev


----------



## eztiger (May 27, 2009)

To update - yes killing off iscontrol works.

This is actually mentioned in the man page but I missed it. Sending it a SIGHUP causes it to cleanly remove the device :

(da0:iscsi0:0:0:0): lost device
(da0:iscsi0:0:0:0): removing device entry

Not so elegant but it works


----------

